# Toronto canada.



## nanc12 (Dec 14, 2017)

Is there anyone in Toronto Canada who would like to meet over ciffee and knitting??


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

nanc12 said:


> Is there anyone in Toronto Canada who would like to meet over ciffee and knitting??


Is "ciffee" like "covfefe"???

Have fun.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> Is "ciffee" like "covfefe"???
> 
> Have fun.


Thanks for the laugh. Very funny.


----------



## Caroline Currer (Feb 11, 2013)

I’d love to but we live in Bobcaygeon which is about two hours north. However, if you’re ever up this way please contact me. We now have a lovely yarn store in the village.


----------



## Mcapy (Mar 6, 2014)

Toronto is a big city. It would be helpful to know where you will be.


----------



## Mcapy (Mar 6, 2014)

Repeated post


----------



## nanc12 (Dec 14, 2017)

I live at don mills and lawrence but always go to yonge and eglinton


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

nanc12 said:


> I live at don mills and lawrence but always go to yonge and eglinton


I babysit at my daughter's place once a week, and am free while the kids are in school (9-3). She is a few blocks north of the Eaton's Center, but I'll go anywhere the subway takes me. PM if you are interested!


----------



## nanc12 (Dec 14, 2017)

How about 11:00 am.next Tuesday (Jan.2) at the starbucks on east side of yonge st.half a block north of Eglinton??


----------



## nanc12 (Dec 14, 2017)

Pm. Me back.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

jeanne63 said:


> Is "ciffee" like "covfefe"???
> 
> Have fun.


Hehehehe, I had forgotten about covfefe ! Thanks for the giggle. ????


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

nanc12 said:


> Pm. Me back.


Sent


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

I was born and raised in Toronto, but haven't lived there for years, and dislike going as the traffic is so wicked. Love Toronto, so much to see and do.

How nice that you are getting together, will be 'thinking of you'...enjoy!


----------



## Jillster (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi!.....I would love to meet up with you.....let me know where and when is convenient....I live in the Bloor / Islington area.....this is exciting!.....Jill


----------



## Jillster (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi!....I would love to meet up.....I live in the Bloor/Islington area....west end.....it is exciting to know someone in Toronto has reached out...thank you....416-233-1000..... Jill


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Sure! Actually, I'm in Scarborough, but don't mind driving.
Cathie


nanc12 said:


> Is there anyone in Toronto Canada who would like to meet over ciffee and knitting??


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

addendum---Nancy, I'm at Midland and Lawrence!
Cathie


nanc12 said:


> I live at don mills and lawrence but always go to yonge and eglinton


----------



## nanc12 (Dec 14, 2017)

Jill would you like to meet on tues.the 9th at aroma cafe yonge eglinton centre north west corner yonge eglinton at 11 am.?this week.call me today.647 344 2048.


----------

